# Literary Maneuvers July 2020: Wild West



## velo (Jun 30, 2020)

Literary Maneuvers, July 2020

"Wild West"

650 words, deadline 23:59 GMT / 18:59 EST, Thursday, 16 JULY​


Introduction

This month you will be following the prompt:  *Wild West**​* Pick your own title, write about whatever you want, as long as it fits the prompt. You have 650 words of fiction in which to do this. 

If you win, you'll get a badge pinned to your profile, plus the chance to write for our Feb 2021 Grand Fiction Challenge which carries cash prizes.


Judging

The judges this month are [redacted]. For those interested in judging, let me know via PM. If you wish to know more about scoring, take a look at the NEW JUDGING GUIDE which also includes a template to use for your scoring. Please use this template for consistency. 


Additional

This month is completely anonymous.  All entries must me PM'd to me and I will post them in the LM WORKSHOP THREAD. 

Once you send your story only formatting changes are allowed.  Once it is posted please look it over and make any formatting edit requests to me via PM.  

Lastly, why not check out this ancient text on how to best approach this task.


Rules




All forum rules apply. The LM competition is considered a creative area of the forum. If your story contains inappropriate language or content, do not forget add a disclaimer or it could result in disciplinary actions being taken. Click here for the full list of rules and guidelines of the forum.
No Poetry! Nothing against you poets out there, but this isn’t a place for your poems. Head on over to the poetry challenges for good competition over there. Some of us fiction people wouldn’t be able to understand your work! Click here for the poetry challenges. Play the prose-poem game at your own risk.
No posts that are not entries into the competition are allowed. If you have any questions, concerns, or wish to take part in discussion please head over to the LM Coffee Shop. We’ll be glad to take care of your needs over there.
Editing your entry after posting isn’t allowed. You’ll be given a ten minute grace period, but after that your story may not be scored.
Only one entry per member.
The word limit is 650 words not including the title. If you go over - Your story will not be counted. Microsoft Word is the standard for checking this. If you are unsure of the word count and don't have Word, please send your story to me and I'll check it for you.



Everyone is welcome to participate, including judges. A judge's entry will receive a review by their fellow judges, but it will not receive a score, though some judges are happy to let you know their score for you privately. Please refrain from 'like'-ing or 'lol'-ing an entry until the scores are posted.


Judges: If you could send the scores no later than *July 30th* it will ensure a timely release of results. Much later than that and I will have to post with what I have. Again, please see the Judging Guidelines if you have questions. Following the suggested formatting will be much appreciated, too.


----------



## velo (Jun 30, 2020)

Anon1 - Fiddlesticks (642w)


----------



## velo (Jul 6, 2020)

Anon2 - Bones Lonely of the Triassic (649w)


----------



## velo (Jul 6, 2020)

Anon3 - The Shanty (647w)


----------



## velo (Jul 16, 2020)

Anon4 - The Lone Star (621w)


----------



## velo (Jul 16, 2020)

Anon5 - Valley of the Headless (648w)


----------



## velo (Jul 16, 2020)

Anon6 - The Price of Progress (650w)


----------



## velo (Jul 16, 2020)

Anon7 - Solomon's Dilemma (650)


----------



## velo (Jul 16, 2020)

Anon8 - Three Rounds (648w)


----------



## velo (Jul 17, 2020)

Anon9 - Bound For Forever (349w)


----------

